# Bringing up bodyparts



## HDH (May 11, 2015)

This is a plan I put together using slin, HGH and some calorie switching to try and get some extra growth out of my shoulders without adding extra stress and keeping calorie count as close to the same as possible.

 Now, I did this without any extra shoulder work because of f'd up shoulders. This can be used for any bodypart with a little thought and planning. If there is no pain for that part, some weak point training for that part would speed the process.

 After this recent cut, it allowed me to get a better look at everything and see what I needed to pay more attention to. I could always tell a little with my shoulders as they have given me trouble for quite some time. It has become more apparent to me now. It took me a while to get a routine going where I was satisfied with the progress. I needed to play a little catch up.

 The plan is to up the slin, GH and extra cals on shoulder day and the next morning. I decided to add some gainer twice a week, I wasn't going to use any this go round but I want it for shoulder day and the next morning while running the extra slin. I used to depend on it but I prefer real food these days.

 I want to keep my calorie count close so I can keep the extra fat gain down. I'm going to run the cals as extra on those two days and shave half the extra cals evenly off the other five so end up with close to the same total calories for the week. I would shave them all off but I'm running close to maintenance and don't want to take to much away from the other days. I guess it could be considered a mini carb cycle.

 I ended up running 1200 more cals on shoulder day and day after.

 Slin and GH look like this-

 5 days at 10iu of log post workout on non shoulder days or the day after shoulders. Days off from gym are with a meal.

 Shoulder day
 15iu... 7.5 R and 7.5 Log pre workout sipping on shake at gym (looking for multiple peaks) 
 10iu Log post workout w/meal

 Next day
 10iu Log w/shake upon waking, I will also run 10iu post workout that evening.

 GH looks like this-

 5 days at 4iu. 2 upon waking and 2 pre workout on non shoulder days or the day after shoulders.

 Shoulder day-
 2iu GH upon waking and 5iu pre workout.

 Next day-
 5iu upon waking and 2iu in the afternoon.

 I'm off the day before and arms are the day before that so I'm not to worried about the extra slin affecting other muscle groups. I don't mind arms a little, I'm putting extra work into my biceps and I run one exercise supersetted (5 sets) with presses on shoulder day and back/chest day along with regular arm day. 

 H​


----------



## Azog (May 11, 2015)

Nice protocol. Just started using slin for the first time a few weeks back. I'm still way too scared to try it preworkout! I've always had semi frequent issues with hypoglycemia even without slin, so I use an abundance of caution. This is a nice protocol to look over for future reference though! 

What sort of shake do you use intraworkout when you use the preworkout log?


----------



## HDH (May 12, 2015)

Thanks man.

Nothing really special like one might expect. I use a gainer and add extra EAAs, Creatine and Arginine.

I don't try to time spikes with the log and r mix. I drink about 40% of the shake upon entering the gym then fill it back up with water right away, wait about 30min and drink the rest throughout.

carbs 160 / leg day close to 200

H


----------



## LeanHerm (May 12, 2015)

Yeah dude where the fuk you been??


----------



## HDH (May 12, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> Yeah dude where the fuk you been??



What's up man, good to see ya.

It's been hard for me to keep up with a busier board. Getting some time in my life I haven't had in what seems like forever.

H


----------



## LeanHerm (May 12, 2015)

Lol well it's good to see you back around brother!!!


----------



## NbleSavage (May 12, 2015)

Interesting approach, HDH. I'll be running something similar using Slin on large muscle days (leg day, back day) but I do run pre-workout. 

Mine is as follows (I train in the small hours before work):

* 0400 - Wake, pre-workout meal (50 grams protein, 30 grams carbs, 30 grams fat)
* 0500 - 10 IUs Novolog, begin sipping peri-workout drink (contains 80 grams carbs)
* 0515 - Train, continue sipping peri-workout drink
* 0700 - Post workout shake (50 grams protein, 80 grams carbs from waxy maize)

I'll run this 2x per week (Tues & Sat)


----------



## HDH (May 12, 2015)

The problem with mine was not being able do any extra training with my shoulders. That's why I upped cals and slin/HGH doses and ran extra cals the next day.

You might get quicker results if you add the extra cals the day of training and after. Mine came up without the second day of training. I ran more carbs for training because of the log and r mix. Multiple spikes can become unpredictable but gets more nutrients to where they need to go which means more nutrients will be needed.

In most cases, extra attention to the area will bring it up but I say hell, with the drugs at our disposal, might as well put them to good use.

Looks like a solid plan you have. If you don't mind, keep us posted on it.

H


----------



## NbleSavage (May 12, 2015)

Will be logging, for certain. 

My job doesn't allow for managing multiple peaks (can't risk going hypo in the workyard) but my carb intake on the two days I'll be running slin is increased in the peri-workout drink. Pre and post workout meals stay constant, with the vast majority of my daily carb intake centered around that single peak. Will likely be getting started this weekend.

Same-same, would like to follow a log of your experiences as well.


----------

